
When Bad Things Happen in Slow Motion (2014) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/19/illusions/when-bad-things-happen-in-slow-motion
======
Natanael_L
The clock test is quite poor IMHO, for the reason that the brain doesn't have
to speed up uniformly. What if visual processing remains at normal speed, but
decision making and other processes speeds up?

